# inaccessible magicpuck 256gb micro sd card



## bluntc0ncussi0n (Aug 20, 2015)

hello im tyring to mount my new sd card i got in the mail but for some reason my phone which is a kyocera c6725 running android 4.4.2, gets a notificiation saying "blank sd card, sd card is blank or has unsupported filesystems" even though on windows i can access it just fine through the sd reader that it came with, however im not able to access the sd card's contents on android for some reason. pls help


----------



## bluntc0ncussi0n (Aug 20, 2015)

any suggestions??


----------



## wuzdat (Jan 11, 2012)

As far as I understand most phones made now can only read a maximum of like a 32 and maybe 64 gb sd cards, I think 256gb is way out of the scope of Android software, you probably need to verify the specs for your phone


----------



## bluntc0ncussi0n (Aug 20, 2015)

so r u saying that my phone is absolutely incapable of reading the sd card? thats ridiculous. i spent so much money on it


----------



## bluntc0ncussi0n (Aug 20, 2015)

hello?? can the virgin kyocera c6725 running android 4.4.2 access a magicpuck 256 gb micro sd card or r the two incompatible?


----------

